# Is CEOTP still open???



## avro87 (14 Nov 2006)

Is CEOTP open?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (14 Nov 2006)

Did you even look <a href="http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=32&bhcp=1>here </a>?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (21 Nov 2006)

Just an update, I handed in my application for the Reserves today and while we were going through last year's file, I asked if CEOTP (the program I applied for) was attracting a lot of recruits. The Sarge said it did really well and that they are no longer accepting applications for Pilot under CEOTP this year (can't speak for the other trades.) You might wanna give them a call...just a tip, not a fact.

Cheers.

EDIT: changed "closed" for "no longer accepting applications"


----------

